# Enabling saber dismemberment in Jedi Academy



## a2daj (Jan 3, 2004)

Here are two ways to enabling insane dismembering in Jedi Academy SP.  You cannot use the method used in Jedi Outcast.  

First Method:  You can use a commandline method where you hold down shift when you start up JA.  Type in the following on one line:

+set g_sabermorerealistic 3 +set helpusobi 1 

Continue on starting up the game.  


Second Method:  Create a file called autoexec.cfg in the JA "base" folder either in your Application Suppport folder or the actual game folder.

In it add these two lines.

set g_sabermorerealistic 3
set helpusobi 1

The first line changes the write protected cvar g_sabermorerealistic from 0 to 3.  At lvl 3, just touching someone with your saber without swing can make them fall apart.  At lvl 2, you have to swing and defeat your opponent, but you can dismembering them more while they're dying.  Not sure what 1 will do.

The second line will enable cheats before you start up any game.  It is required for g_sabermorerealistic to work in game.

The last step for both methods requires you to load a previously saved game.  I couldn't get it working with a brand new game. I had to create my character and load up the Yavin level, then restart the game to get the g_sabermorerealistic cvar to stick. 

I prefer the second method because I can't seem to paste into the console using the shift method and I don't have to do that step every time.


----------

